# Top Gear USA premieres on History 2010/11/21



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

http://jalopnik.com/5669009/top-gear-usa-premiers-november-21st-debuts-new-trailers











Looks lame already. Who _are_ these guys?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

One of them is from Rescue Me, no idea on the other two.

If this is about on par with TG Australia, then it might be watchable.
Am able to watch it having no idea who the hosts are,
and half the time no idea what they are saying.
At least these three will probably speak American English.


phox


----------



## rbronco21 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just went to the taping yesterday morning and I was apprehensive, but I am totally looking forward to it now. Rutledge was the funniest and they seemed to get along really well. Not much different than the original in format from what I could tell.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Speaking of "Top Gear", 60 Minutes is doing a segment about the original show this Sunday.

You bet, I'll be watching.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Hercules67 said:


> Speaking of "Top Gear", 60 Minutes is doing a segment about the original show this Sunday.
> 
> You bet, I'll be watching.


Double header football, don't forget to pad.

phox


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

phox_mulder said:


> Double header football, don't forget to pad.
> 
> phox


Glad I remembered to pad. It went about 15-20 mintutes over. (And even then some of the Top Gear footage was only avalible on their 60minutesovertime.com website.)


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

I know the one from Rescue Me.

But who are the other guys? They look a little lame. I thought they had a whole broadcast network deal going with Adam Corolla? I guess, they had to par things down quite a bit. And the History Channel? I think it's time for them just to rename the network. They gave up on history a few years ago.


Well, if it's half as good as the original, I'm in. As long as I don't loose the original on BBCAmerica.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

deandashl said:


> I know the one from Rescue Me.
> 
> But who are the other guys? They look a little lame. I thought they had a whole broadcast network deal going with Adam Corolla? I guess, they had to par things down quite a bit. And the History Channel? I think it's time for them just to rename the network. They gave up on history a few years ago.
> 
> Well, if it's half as good as the original, I'm in. As long as I don't loose the original on BBCAmerica.


I don't think there's any chance of the original disappearing from BBC America.

As for the History Channel... It has some of the most interesting shows on TV, I think... I don't care if they re-brand or not, as long as they keep these shows (unlike SyFy).


----------

